# Grease interceptors western canada



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

For the guys out west ( canada )N.P.C in a nutshell says grease interceptors can be used as a trap as long as the fixture outlet pipe doesnt exceed 1.2 m
So that makes me wonder if single family dwellings require grease interceptors for kitchen sinks. Our ontario code is different for this subject. Whats the point of a point of use grease trap unless its for a house...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Commercial cooking establishments, ice cream places, meeting packing any place that cooks or cleans up grease or fat laden foods.

It can form the trap, downside in this instance is you will get the smell of the interceptor back in the building.

You can place a trap in between the sink & interceptor providing it is vented. The primary reason you do this is to keep smell down and making it less likely to have a backup when the flow restrictor is installed.

Most of the lower 40 areas I don't believe will require a grease interceptor in a residential application.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Aright, only reason why i care is cause i spent 6 years using the ontario code book an my red seal exam in a few weeks is the national, just figuring out all the differences...


----------



## Diddle (Oct 24, 2012)

Commercial cooking establishments, ice cream places, meeting packing any place that cooks or cleans up grease or fat laden foods.

It can form the trap, downside in this instance is you will get the smell of the interceptor back in the building.

You can place a trap in between the sink & interceptor providing it is vented. The primary reason you do this is to keep smell down and making it less likely to have a backup when the flow restrictor is installed.


As far as I know, this is the National Code! Trap upstream with a vent and then a vent after the interceptor. I completed my Red Seal in Ontario, annoyed me then and still does now that there are separate provincial code books.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

You should see it south of the border.

Some States require a particular code, others don't. Then some alter the UPC or IPC. Some municipalities add addendums.

Let alone between 10 inspectors you may get 3 different interpretations.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I ended up just buyin the national lol
Says you can use a double wye with fitted 45's on the horizontal. Air break not only min 25mm but also equal to the pipe size. Min distance cleaouts off the floor on a stack or leader is 3m not 1m lol ( wtf thats like 9ft ) min distance between a building sewer an first manhole is 75m not 30 m...some other stuff too. Man am i glad i bought this i would be confident in wrong answers...writing this friday


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Diddle said:


> Commercial cooking establishments, ice cream places, meeting packing any place that cooks or cleans up grease or fat laden foods.
> 
> It can form the trap, downside in this instance is you will get the smell of the interceptor back in the building.
> 
> ...


I second this!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> I ended up just buyin the national lol
> Says you can use a double wye with fitted 45's on the horizontal. Air break not only min 25mm but also equal to the pipe size. Min distance cleaouts off the floor on a stack or leader is 3m not 1m lol ( wtf thats like 9ft ) min distance between a building sewer an first manhole is 75m not 30 m...some other stuff too. Man am i glad i bought this i would be confident in wrong answers...writing this friday


Study the NPC for your red seal, but know and understand OPC for your daily work.
The most annoying thing is the measurements in the Canadian Plumbing code are metric, and some plans but materials/fittings etc in the industry are mostly imperial.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Logtec said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up just buyin the national lol
> ...


Wrote an passed first attempt. A little bit ago, No G.I questions either


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*no*



canuck92 said:


> Aright, only reason why i care is cause i spent 6 years using the ontario code book an my red seal exam in a few weeks is the national, just figuring out all the differences...


the worst thing any code test taker can do is muddle up their thinking by introducing codes outside their requirements. makes no good sense whatsoever. i can only imagine that ur taking ur simple journeymans test and not ur masters


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

callmemaster said:


> the worst thing any code test taker can do is muddle up their thinking by introducing codes outside their requirements. makes no good sense whatsoever. i can only imagine that ur taking ur simple journeymans test and not ur masters




I have one better than that.


Worst thing a forum members can do here is not read that an "Intro" is requested.

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

GAN said:


> I have one better than that.
> 
> 
> Worst thing a forum members can do here is not read that an "Intro" is requested.
> ...


He was banned...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

callmemaster said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Aright, only reason why i care is cause i spent 6 years using the ontario code book an my red seal exam in a few weeks is the national, just figuring out all the differences...
> ...


There is no masters exam, if the red seal exam was simple then everyone would have a license. Maby the country you live in has 4 plumbing codes. We have 2 different code books that contradict one another an they change the rules every few years... thats why i made this thread a little while back.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I worked for 2 different Plumbing companies in Toronto over the years, where “grease trap codes” were a reg topic of argument in the war room.


----------

